# Mosquito ?



## WHORTAS (7 Set 2015 às 12:07)

Boas.

Foto tirada no sabado 5, no quintal.

Ao voar parecia uma melga/mosquito dos perna-longa mas parado tinha um aspecto de mauzinho...
O corpo mediria cerca de 15 mm

Alguem sabe o que è ??


----------



## belem (11 Set 2015 às 10:09)

Possivelmente trata-se de uma fêmea de Nephrotoma.


----------

